# BBC Program, Rip off Britain



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gets interesting at about 20 minutes in.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0013mth/rip-off-britain-holidays-series-10-episode-1


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BBC iPlayer only works in the UK. Sorry, it’s due to rights issues. In the UK? Here's some advice.

Boo Hoo.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> BBC iPlayer only works in the UK. Sorry, it's due to rights issues. In the UK? Here's some advice.
> 
> Boo Hoo.
> 
> Ray.


It's ok Ray you only missed another example of DVLA ineptitude and the crap build mindset of MH manufacturers. So nothing new really for anyone with MH experience.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glossop has I think a good rep, but they seemed like whingers to me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually I can't get half the UK channels we have been getting since arriving in Portugal mid Dec. via Roku and UK channels, Something is up today.

Ray.

p.s. two hours later it's all back again so must have been a glitch by "THEM".


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Glossop has I think a good rep, but they seemed like whingers to me.


They may have a good rep but the customer has every right to whinge if they have to repeatedly return time and time and time again to get the same fault rectified.

I'm not sure you or I would have tolerated such poor service either with regard to the water level indicator on a new van.:surprise:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree, but they didn't build the van and it was a minor part, they did offer to fit a new one, not a substantial enough defect to warrant a new van I would have also painted or powder coated that bracket as it didn't look to have had much paint on it to start with.

But we don't know what took place before it got to that situation.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sad state of affairs when the reliability of the build cannot be relied on when buying new.

Would that be tolerated in eg a smart TV that did not have some functions ?

Or a mobile phone that dropped the line during calls ?

Minor faults, true, but they should not happen as quality control should have eliminated such failures before delivery to agent, then should have been checked again before handover IMO.

I am sure TV and phone manufacturers, or cooker makers, microwave oven manufacturers would also say that faults from new are unacceptable. Why should the buyer have to tackle a reluctant dealer to get faults fixed ? The dealer probably gets nothing for doing such remedies…. 

Other than grief.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Say what you like, pretty soon I hear the world and their wife will be queueing up to buy Global British because of what we have to offer them.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Minor faults, true, but they should not happen as quality control should have eliminated such failures before delivery to agent, then should have been checked again before handover IMO.


Apparently the problem IS fixed but then very quickly goes off again. Intermittent problems are always the devil to fix.

But if it's a fairly common fault and replacing the main controller doesn't fix it, I wonder is there a break in the electrics between sensor n controller?


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> BBC iPlayer only works in the UK. Sorry, it's due to rights issues. In the UK? Here's some advice.
> 
> Boo Hoo.
> 
> Ray.


Are you using a VPN , that's the only way you will get iPlayer in Portugal I think.
Hope you having a good time.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do have a paid for VPN but just don't bother Nikk. We get everything else UK live Freeview channels. Using the VPN on a slow speed tends to buffer and drag things down making it annoying.
Thanks for asking and yes we are certainly much warmer than back home. Always complications when we go away though. Admin and car.?

Ray.


----------

